# Fishing Hogtown Bayou in Destin Area?



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi all,

I'm going to be in Destin for a few day at the end of July. I will be staying close to Hogtown Bayou and I'm thinking about taking my 14 ft. skiff. How is the fishing in the Hogtown Bayoy area and what areas should I concentrate on fishing? My plan is to fish early morning in hopes of catching a few specks and reds on top water.

Thanks


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

If you are talking about Hogtown Bayou on hwy 393 in Santa Rosa Beach there is an excellent ramp there with ample parking, restrooms, tables, etc. It's been a while since I have fished there but I used a 14 ft Jon and 20 hp motor with no problem. Plenty of good fishing if conditions and tide are right just out in the bay and around the point.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I forgot to mention not too far from Hogtown there is another good small boat launch at the end of co hwy 395 at Point Washington. This is maybe 5 or 6 miles past 363 on US98Turn north on 395 and go to end of road. Not much parking there, maybe 4 of 5 rigs, but a good protected launch with access to east end of bay and the Intercoastal Waterway. 

At both places you can fish for speckled trout, reds, flounder, etc using artificials for the trout and reds, cut bait and shrimp on bottom for flounder. I like to use a DOA shrimp or white gulp under a popping cork. When it works it usually works well.

Just across the bay on us 331 there is a live bait shop at the north end of the "bay fill". They usually have shrimp and several kinds of minnows and other live fish bait. 

Watch the forum and see what the guys are using over near Pensacola. Most likely the same bait and technique will work here.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

fishwalton said:


> If you are talking about Hogtown Bayou on hwy 393 in Santa Rosa Beach there is an excellent ramp there with ample parking, restrooms, tables, etc. It's been a while since I have fished there but I used a 14 ft Jon and 20 hp motor with no problem. Plenty of good fishing if conditions and tide are right just out in the bay and around the point.



Thanks for the info. I did a little of my own research and this ramp looks to be the best one that is close to where I'm staying.


----------

